# Mother rabbit eating fur



## Kristen (Jul 29, 2018)

My female Holland lop gave birth Thurday morning, we have one kit and as far as I can tell she is taking care of it. I came in about 10 minutes ago to clean out her litter box, she was sitting in it pulling out fur so I let her go. I realized she wasnt dropping it, she was in fact eating clumps of fur, I stopped her of course and she has since run around and is now laying down. Why is she doing this? How can I stop this? I cant be home all day to pull fur from her mouth so I'd like to nip this in the butt fast.


----------



## Popsicles (Jul 30, 2018)

All I can think is boredom or lacking something nutrient-wise? My bunny does the same when I groom her if she sees the big pile of fur she will eat it before I stop her.


----------



## SydneyHasBunnies (Jul 30, 2018)

The same thing happened to my rabbit after she gave birth. It’s interesting


----------



## JBun (Jul 30, 2018)

Have you increased your rabbits feed amount and are you free feeding grass hay? They eat at least 3 times as much while nursing(depending on how many babies), so if you haven't increased her food, this could be a possible cause for her attempting to eat her fur. Could also mean she needs more protein or fiber in her diet, as fur ingestion/chewing can sometimes be linked to this.

Other possible reason I can think is that she's pulling fur cause she could be having more babies/contractions and she's just trying to eat it out of confusion.


----------



## Kristen (Jul 30, 2018)

JBun said:


> Have you increased your rabbits feed amount and are you free feeding grass hay? They eat at least 3 times as much while nursing(depending on how many babies), so if you haven't increased her food, this could be a possible cause for her attempting to eat her fur. Could also mean she needs more protein or fiber in her diet, as fur ingestion/chewing can sometimes be linked to this.
> 
> Other possible reason I can think is that she's pulling fur cause she could be having more babies/contractions and she's just trying to eat it out of confusion.


Yes her food has been increase and I actually use a smaller corner litter box for all my bunnies hay, and I keep it filled all day for her. I'm gonna keep an eye on her while I'm home and keep checking incase she is having more babies, I really hope she isn't though. Thank you for your help.


----------

